# Changing out spark plugs after 5 years good maintenance at 33,000 miles or unnecessary?



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Nah, leave them alone.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

IMO you can almost never do preventative maintenance too often.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> IMO you can almost never do preventative maintenance too often.


So you recommend changing out tires with 90% tread left?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> So you recommend changing out tires with 90% tread left?


If they're 5 years old absolutely


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

I think I will make it a Saturday morning kinda thing project soon. Why not, who knows I might gain a few HP.....LOL


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

6Speed2016LT said:


> I think I will make it a Saturday morning kinda thing project soon. Why not, who knows I might gain a few HP.....LOL


You definitely won't hurt anything by changing them as long as you do it correctly.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

Check that.....18 Foot Pounds torque, use OE spec plugs (they come pre gapped from what I read) I have all the tools..


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> You definitely won't hurt anything by changing them as long as you do it correctly.


Just his wallet.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

It is an easy job to check the plugs. The longer you wait the more of a chance the boots will bake themselves to the plugs. I would pulling them, check to gaps, and use di-electric lube in re-installing.
It only takes an hour max, and it might save you pain in the long run.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

Thebigzeus said:


> Just his wallet.


30 Bucks for 4 spark plugs and good maintenance is not really doing much to my wallet. More like having a good piece of mind and a top running car


----------



## Jflyer (Apr 16, 2021)

6Speed2016LT said:


> Check that.....18 Foot Pounds torque, use OE spec plugs (they come pre gapped from what I read) I have all the tools..


I thought the spark plug torque spec was 13ft lbs?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

6Speed2016LT said:


> 30 Bucks for 4 spark plugs and good maintenance is not really doing much to my wallet. More like having a good piece of mind and a top running car


With that mileage it is top running. You should already have peace of mind.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> With that mileage it is top running. You should already have peace of mind.


In the decade I worked in the automotive service industry, I learned that an older low mileage car can be just a problematic as a younger high mileage car. In my experience, time has an equally detrimental effect on an vehicle's systems as mileage does.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

As JLL said, time is often a factor with maintenance. Fluids, tires, and gaskets are all must change for time and / or mileage.

My non Chevy Cruze car has a service interval of 10,000 miles or 1 year. Before Covid my 125 mile daily commute meant I was hitting 10,000 miles in about 110 - 120 days but now at 365 days I might have 5,000 miles at most on it. It will get serviced at the 1 year mark.

As for tires, our motorhome had only 22,000 miles or so on it but the tires were very old. They got changed because they were dry rotted and still had 80 - 90% tread left on them. Most tire shops won't tough a tire that is over 5 years old because they do not want the liability.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The replacement plug is AC Delco 41-156. It's the updated NGK spec for all Gen 2.

I pulled 41-123 (a Champion plug) out of my 2016. They looked rich @ 45k.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

JLL said:


> In the decade I worked in the automotive service industry, I learned that an older low mileage car can be just a problematic as a younger high mileage car. In my experience, time has an equally detrimental effect on an vehicle's systems as mileage does.



Yepper.

Had my pinto break the timing belt at 10k miles 13 years old.

It was a $50 auction car. The school district was selling all their drivers ed cars.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

6Speed2016LT said:


> Just throwing this out for the experts....I have around 33,000 miles or 54,000 kms on my 2016 cruze.
> The car is running fine, but from a tune up stand point, is there any need or benefit to changing out my plugs for new factory ACDelco ones at this time? They are not that expensive and an easy DIY job.
> 
> regards,
> ...


The maintenance schedule is based on mileage, not years. Look at page 329 in the manual - Replace spark plugs at 60,000 miles/96,000 KM.

That said, there's absolutely nothing wrong with pulling the plugs out to inspect them without replacing them.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

BDCCruze said:


> The maintenance schedule is based on mileage, not years. Look at page 329 in the manual - Replace spark plugs at 60,000 miles/96,000 KM.
> 
> That said, there's absolutely nothing wrong with pulling the plugs out to inspect them without replacing them.


Thank you. Spark plugs don’t just “get old” with time like some other consumable parts.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If I'm pulling the plugs. I'm replacing.

NOT regapping and reinstalling.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

Not trying to start a back and forth with this question, was just wondering if it is worth it or not. For me 30 dollars for 4 brand new factory spec plugs and an hour of my time is good top tier maintenance. I change my air filter and cabin air filter yearly as well regardless how they look. I can tell you this much. Every year when I change my air filter, I IMMEDIATELY see my fuel economy go up.....So I think its worth it....

Jason


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

6Speed2016LT said:


> Not trying to start a back and forth with this question, was just wondering if it is worth it or not. For me 30 dollars for 4 brand new factory spec plugs and an hour of my time is good top tier maintenance. I change my air filter and cabin air filter yearly as well regardless how they look. I can tell you this much. Every year when I change my air filter, I IMMEDIATELY see my fuel economy go up.....So I think its worth it....
> 
> Jason


You can't ask a question on this forum without creating a back and forth. Remember the Religion and Politics section?


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

LOL, so true, always 2 sides to every coin I suppose!  I am one of those "do it before it needs it kinda guy"
I just bought a 2021 Camaro LT1 V8 and the guys on Camaro6 are already telling me to do a rear diff service at around 500 to 1000 miles.....From the photos these guys are showing, you can literally see the metallic tiny flecks in the diff oil. After about 2 changes, the flecks are gone.........

Jason


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I always change my engine at 500 miles. Because of that reason.

Makes total sense to do the rears also. And to be honest. The trans.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Thebigzeus said:


> So you recommend changing out tires with 90% tread left?


Ask Paul Walker how that turned out for him.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> Ask Paul Walker how that turned out for him.


Pretty ignorant, low effort reply honestly.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Thebigzeus said:


> Pretty ignorant, low effort reply honestly.


Right. Two people are dead because of old tires contributing to a horrible traffic accident.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Where's the story on that?

Some how I can't see a famous rich dude riding a fancy new car with old tires.

BTW. Tires is not how he died.

SPEED killed him.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Where's the story on that?
> 
> Some how I can't see a famous rich dude riding a fancy new car with old tires.
> 
> ...


we're tag teaming these noobs Snowwy 😄


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> Where's the story on that?
> 
> Some how I can't see a famous rich dude riding a fancy new car with old tires.
> 
> ...


Technically I'm pretty sure that blunt force trauma killed him. 😉

But we get the idea


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Some how I can't see a famous rich dude riding a fancy new car with old tires.


From the crash report: "The tires on the car, which was mostly displayed in a showroom and rarely driven, were more than nine years old."

The tires contributed to the accident. The investigation concluded that the car's speed – between 80 mph (130 km/h) and 93 mph (150 km/h) – and age of the tires were the primary reasons for the crash.

Impossible to ever know if proper tires would create a different outcome, but 9-year-old tires on one of the world's hardest-to-drive supercars is a problem.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

JLL said:


> Technically I'm pretty sure that blunt force trauma killed him.


Right. It wasn't the fall that killed someone - it was the sudden stop at the end.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> If I'm pulling the plugs. I'm replacing.
> 
> NOT regapping and reinstalling.


You're not supposed to gap Iridium plugs anyways. Buy the ones with the part # from the manual because they come purpose built for your engine.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

This thread went off the road quickly!

But back to business. I'm going to swap the plugs on my wife's 2017 hatchback with 41K miles on it. We are begging to get 40 MPG at 60 mph. I honestly think you have to evaluate a couple of items as part of this:

What is your driving style? Do you grandpa it or run it hard? 
How much do major issues keep you up at night (IE Cracked Pistons, blown transmissions)?
Does the time vs. money issue a major or minor consideration?
In our case, we drive the car at high speeds (Due to local autobahns) and are willing to take the extra time and money as a better insurance policy to make our car last. Is it a full proof solution to solve the above issues? Perhaps not, but we believe we are reducing risks by accelerating the maintenance schedule as well as running top octane gas.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys that is the one thing I have not checked on my latest 2016 Limited LT with 55K on it. I will definitely pull them tonight and see how they are doing. If I don't replace them(most likely will). Esp. after buying this car and finding someone just replaced the brake pads with Semi metallic pads(probably the Honda dealer I bought from) The car "stopped" but not that great and lots of brake dust!!!! I replaced with ceramics and stops like a new car again. Ah. used cars!!!!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

With the correct brand of oil.

My car gets 55 at 55. 
45 at 75.

42 in the summer city driving to work and home.
Winter drops to 38. Traffic lights are a few miles apart though and usually green at 4 a.m. 

Going home can kill it though. Depending on quitting time.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

Can anyone confirm the correct torque specs for spark plugs when changed?

Jason


----------



## HSU316 (Apr 15, 2021)

6Speed2016LT said:


> Just throwing this out for the experts....I have around 33,000 miles or 54,000 kms on my 2016 cruze.
> The car is running fine, but from a tune up stand point, is there any need or benefit to changing out my plugs for new factory ACDelco ones at this time? They are not that expensive and an easy DIY job.
> 
> regards,
> ...


They are good for 100,000 miles just leave them in


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I doubt they're good for 100k with today's ignition and turbos.


----------



## Ricj c (Jan 7, 2020)

6Speed2016LT said:


> Just throwing this out for the experts....I have around 33,000 miles or 54,000 kms on my 2016 cruze.
> The car is running fine, but from a tune up stand point, is there any need or benefit to changing out my plugs for new factory ACDelco ones at this time? They are not that expensive and an easy DIY job.
> 
> regards,
> ...


I change the.
M every time my valve cover/off screws up. Iam in there so why not


----------

